# Claudia Wenzel nackt in „Klein, aber Charlotte“ x 12



## krawutz (29 Nov. 2014)

​


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2014)

:thx: für die sexy Claudia :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Nov. 2014)

Claudia hat einen sehr schönen Busen.


----------



## funnyhill37 (29 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die tollen Caps


----------



## vivodus (29 Nov. 2014)

Sehr ansehnlich.


----------



## gucky52 (29 Nov. 2014)

war glaub ich ca. 1990 ? :thx: für Claudia :thumbup:


----------



## Garret (29 Nov. 2014)

klasse danke


----------



## looser24 (29 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die heißen caps


----------



## thorpe1 (29 Nov. 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## Geniesser (29 Nov. 2014)

Toller Busen


----------



## focker05 (29 Nov. 2014)

danke für claudia


----------



## shayjawn (30 Nov. 2014)

heiß , danke dir


----------



## krone (30 Nov. 2014)

klasse claudi


----------



## savvas (30 Nov. 2014)

Klasse, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## comatron (30 Nov. 2014)

Gar nicht so klein !:thumbup:


----------



## Kastanie44 (1 Dez. 2014)

danke danke danke


----------



## wolf1958 (1 Dez. 2014)

Netter Anblick diese Dinger!


----------



## DerVinsi (1 Dez. 2014)

Klasse Body! :thumbup::thx:


----------



## solarmaster1 (1 Dez. 2014)

tolle figur, schöner busen. zu der zeit wahr wohl noch alles buschiger


----------



## ralph-maria (1 Dez. 2014)

Ist schon länger her, aber super stills!


----------



## HaPeKa (14 Dez. 2014)

Danke für eine tolle Cap-Serie und für Claudias tolle Titten :WOW:


----------



## orgamin (15 Dez. 2014)

danke schön, sehr hübsch


----------



## npolyx (15 Dez. 2014)

Hammerfrau. Vielen Dank.


----------



## hase2 (30 Dez. 2014)

Bei diesen Bildern muss man diese Frau einfach mögen!


----------



## ramonejoey (30 Dez. 2014)

da geht einem das Herz auf. Danke.


----------



## HaPeKa (23 Juni 2015)

Tolle Brüste hat die Claudia 
:thx:


----------



## lia (23 Juni 2015)

Klein steht hier ganz sicher nicht für die Oberweite


----------



## Ego2000 (30 Juni 2016)

Die Claudia, die hat schon was. Tolle Bilder. Danke


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Juni 2016)

Jungs, hinknien und anfangen mit sabbern


----------

